# Kabanosy



## shannon127 (Dec 28, 2012)

The latest batch of Kabanosy is out of the smoker.  Here are some pictures and a recipe. 













104_9726.JPG



__ shannon127
__ Dec 28, 2012






The first batch as the came out of the water pot.













104_9727.JPG



__ shannon127
__ Dec 28, 2012






A closeup of the twist.  Read somewhere on here that you cannot twist collagen casings.













104_9729.JPG



__ shannon127
__ Dec 28, 2012






These are 22mm collagen casings, they really stand up well to the smoking and poaching.

Here is my recipe. 

Kabanosy MeatsGr/Kgpork1000salt17Cure #12.5pepper2Allspice2Caraway1.25Garlic Powder1.5nutmeg1cold water100


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks great Shannon!
I need to get some kabanosy made.
It's been about a year since I've made a batch.

~Martin


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 28, 2012)

How can you go a year without Kabanos?  I am sure my wife would file for divorce if I went more than a month between batches.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 28, 2012)

Shannon127 said:


> How can you go a year without Kabanos?  I am sure my wife would file for divorce if I went more than a month between batches.




Good question!!!! LOL

It wasn't easy living without.

I have had a lot of respiratory problems over the past year that have gotten better only recently, so hopefully I can get back in the swing of things.


~Martin


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 28, 2012)

Yumm yumm

I darn near forgot about this recipe.

And sure you can twist collagen, even link it.


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks Nepas--they are my favorite.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 28, 2012)

Shannon127 said:


> Thanks Nepas--they are my favorite.


I messed with this recipe last year and added f-rm-52, dextrose and cure 2 and made dry Kabanos. It was different and took 3 weeks in my cure fridge.


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sounds interesting.  I usually always dry for at least a week.  I just think the flavor is so much more intense that way.  3 weeks might even be better.  Thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks good nerver heard of it im my area


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks great...all beef?????


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 29, 2012)

I am guessing not many Poles in north central Idaho!  :-) If there were, you would probably have been given Kabanos instead of a binky when you were little! 

@Craig- Nope, it is all pork smoked with Maple and Cherry for 3 hours at 155 degrees, then poached for 10 minutes in 175 degree water.  The cherry at a medium smoke really gives it a nice color I think.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon127*
> 
> @Craig- Nope, it is all pork smoked with Maple and Cherry for 3 hours at 155 degrees, then poached for 10 minutes in 175 degree water.  The cherry at a medium smoke really gives it a nice color I think.


Thanks..

I see some of those in the near future here in the panhandle...

   Craig

edit...hahahahaha I just reread the recipe and saw the pork that I missed at first....sheesh...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 29, 2012)

They are Beautiful! I just finished that run of Kielbasa you helped with today. I'll be looking for some Butt sales after the 1st, may have to add some Kabanosy to the next batch...JJ


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 29, 2012)

@Jimmy Did you take any pics of the Keilbasa you made?  If so you should post in that orginal thread.  Also did I give you the Kabanosy tab in the calculator I sent to you?

@Craig- if you have excel, I can send you a recipe calculator for Kielbasa and Kabanos.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 29, 2012)

I have the Pics just need to find the camera and load them. Yes the tab is part of the Calculator, so I will be good to go just need to get the smaller casing. Any suggestions on a good price/source?...JJ


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 29, 2012)

I have 3000 meters of 22mm casing.  How much do you need?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 29, 2012)

Shannon127 said:


> I have 3000 meters of 22mm casing.  How much do you need?









   How many pounds/ounces per meter? Give me a price on 100 meters...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Too much? Not enough? Thank You, you are a generous man and a good friend...JJ


----------



## shannon127 (Jan 16, 2013)

Jimmy-  I say we break out the big stuffers and make a kabanos from your house to my house and back.  The only problem I see is finding a smoker big enough.













Stuffers.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Jan 16, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Jan 16, 2013)

Those are some nice big stuffers you have there!


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 16, 2013)

You guys are killing me! Don't know how I missed this one! I saw Craig's and Rick's and now your's Shannon, it looks Awesome!!! Something is telling me this is a must in the near future!


----------



## shannon127 (Jan 16, 2013)

@Jeremy---Its not the size of the stuffer that counts, its how you use it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






@Dave--Thanks, they are the best thing since chocolate covered bacon ice cream--Patent pending


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 16, 2013)

I missed this one too, those look great and simple.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 16, 2013)

Shannon127 said:


> Stuffers.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:icon_eek:



Cool!



~Martin


----------



## smoking b (Jan 16, 2013)

Shannon127 said:


> @Jeremy---Its not the size of the stuffer that counts, its how you use it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha!


----------



## venture (Jan 16, 2013)

Holy  Stuffer, Lone Ranger!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah that's a nice picture of the family! Ma & Pa & the twins


----------



## shannon127 (Jan 16, 2013)

thoseguys26 said:


> Yeah that's a nice picture of the family! Ma & Pa & the twins


Don't forget about grandpa around the corner


----------



## smoking b (Jan 16, 2013)

Shannon127 said:


> Don't forget about grandpa around the corner


Wow - didn't notice him - very nice set!


----------



## paul catt (Jan 17, 2013)

So ... whats  Kabanosy taste like ... I think I may have had some at a Russian Deli about 80 miles away ..they make their own stuff there and its always great ...is it just a little bigger than a slim jim and taste like Kielbasa ?


----------



## shannon127 (Jan 17, 2013)

Kabanos is kinda like you described.  It is a Polish sausage which is a little bigger than a Slim Jim.  Since it is a Polish sausage it shares many of the same spices as "kielbasa". It is dried so the flavor is more concentrated.  IMHO,it is best meat stick.


----------



## sam3 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for posting the recipe Shannon. Yours looks great!

Going to give this one a go soon!!


----------



## shannon127 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks Sam


----------



## sam3 (Jan 19, 2013)

Shannon127 said:


> Thanks Sam



I made your recipe today. Wow!  Will post a thread soon!


----------



## shannon127 (Jan 19, 2013)

I hope it turned out well!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 31, 2013)

Great looking kabanosy and I really like the idea you mentioned!!!! LOL


Shannon127 said:


> Jimmy-  I say we break out the big stuffers and make a kabanos from your house to my house and back.  The only problem I see is finding a smoker big enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shannon127 (Jan 31, 2013)

@stayhot- after stuffing I hang usually overnight or until the cases dry.  I then smoke with cherry at 155 for 3 hours or until I am satisfied with the color.  Sometimes the time is either more or less depending on the humidity.  I do poach them in 170-175 water water for about 10 minutes so the internal temp gets to 155.  It also help rehydrate the outer layer a bit.


----------



## shannon127 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have tried them both ways.  If you do not dry them at all, them finishing in the smoker is better.  By poaching you ad back some of the moisture to the outermost layer, so they dry more evenly.  You don't get the case hardening and soft squishy center.


----------



## shannon127 (Feb 1, 2013)

Is it possible that I went a little overboard?













ohyeah.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Feb 1, 2013


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 1, 2013)

Shannon127 said:


> Is it possible that I went a little overboard?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naw!!!!!
You're just warmin' up!!!!


~Martin :biggrin:


----------



## smoking b (Feb 1, 2013)

Shannon127 said:


> Is it possible that I went a little overboard?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! I need to be RIGHT THERE in that corner!!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 2, 2013)

Shannon127 said:


> Is it possible that I went a little overboard?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That will be my new comforter some day...


----------



## boykjo (Feb 2, 2013)

Did your smoker handle all of that at one time or did you have to do multiple somkes.....


----------



## shannon127 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks all for the comments!  I thought I would get a few good ones.  Sadly I cannot take credit for these.  The photo came from a friend of mine in Germany who said they prepared these Landjaegers for thier town's New Year's celebration.


----------



## roller (Feb 2, 2013)

Dang and I am making 5lbs right now....did I screw up ? Are they that good ?


----------



## ldrus (Feb 25, 2013)

Never had this , thinking of making a batch. What does it taste like?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

lkrus said:


> Never had this , thinking of making a batch. *What does it taste like?*



Kabanosy! :biggrin:

Make a batch and give it a try.
I'm willing to bet that you'll like it.
Most folks sure do!


~Martin


----------



## shannon127 (Feb 25, 2013)

Kabanosy taste kinda like a cross between beef jerky and kielbasa.  It is dried to the consistency of Peperoni and has an intense flavor.  Most polish kids cut their teeth on it....Ok that might be an exaggeration, but I can always remember my grandmother always giving me a stick when I went to visit.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 27, 2013)

Shannon127 said:


> Kabanosy taste kinda like a cross between beef jerky and kielbasa.  It is dried to the consistency of Peperoni and has an intense flavor.  Most polish kids cut their teeth on it....Ok that might be an exaggeration, but I can always remember my grandmother always giving me a stick when I went to visit.


My brother and I and all our kids, Cut our Teeth on Kabanosy or Kabanosa (not dried). Heck in our neighborhood even the Irish and Italian kids ate the stuff...JJ


----------



## shannon127 (Mar 2, 2013)

I can see why you moved out of that neighborhood!!  The Italians are OK, but the Irish???  Time to call the moving van!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey! I resemble that Irish remark!!! :biggrin:

You're using 22mm casing for your Kabanosy-I have some 19mm collagen casing will these work and if so, will I need to do anything different?

Thanks~


----------



## shannon127 (Jan 9, 2014)

19mm should work fine.  You may have to pay a bit more attention to temps in the smoker to keep them from drying out.


----------



## josiegirl (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi can you explain why you poach them? Seen people poach, ice bath, and hang lol gotta figure out what to do with mine before they're out of the smoker.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 21, 2020)

The hot water bath can quickly get Sausages to temp. Cold Water cools the sausage quickly. Both Plump the sausage to make it look nicer. Hanging or Blooming allows the sausage to dry and firm, the color to darken and for flavors to meld...JJ


----------

